# Looking for someone to build website



## Quese (Nov 16, 2010)

hello im looking for someone to build a clothing site something similar to this Six Deep Streetwear — Products
simple and direct. please let me know what the price would be. I dont have pictures yet but i do have my domain name purchased.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a "Big Cartel" website (and pretty bad looking if you ask me)

Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters

you can do the whole thing yourself


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I used Netricks to build my website and I think they did a great job of customizing it for me. They did the design and then installed a Zen Cart for me and I upload photos and products.

You can find them at Fresno California Web Design and Hosting Company : Netricks, Inc. and ask for Onnie or Greg.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Open Source e-Commerce platform such as Magento, osCommerce, X-Cart, zen Cart, VirtueMart are also good options to build online store.


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

Go to Big Cartel. It's easy to use and set-up.


----------



## leakylen (Oct 6, 2010)

Try www.yola.com a Free Business web site. The price is right, easy to use online web site builder works very well with Paypal. 

I use it for my web site JeriLen Canada


----------



## Quese (Nov 16, 2010)

jiarby said:


> That is a "Big Cartel" website (and pretty bad looking if you ask me)
> 
> Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters
> 
> you can do the whole thing yourself


ok great. I figured i had to have some experience in making sites. Il look into big cartel some more.


----------



## Quese (Nov 16, 2010)

Ive looked over some big cartel desings. How much experience would you say is need to build something simular to Ugmonk — Ugmonk Shop this site? also how much would you pay someone to build it if i needed to go that far?


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

I believe Ugmonk designed his website himself. He uses Big Cartel for the shopping cart I think but if you go with a custum theme I believe you need to get someone to host it for you.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

BigCommerce.com is where we went. 
Allows for templates and template editing via HTML.
Very user friendly for small business.

As an aside, Six Deep shouldnt have chosen that name, especially being involved in streetwear...and shouldn't have put "streetwear" in their name
either. 

And "...simply taking cool ideas and designs and putting them on t-shirts" or however it was worded is one of the worst mission statements I've ever witnessed. 

I only critiqued because you used them as an example... hopefully just for their website, not their brand.


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## DesignedBy (Nov 18, 2010)

i use Volusion..easy website set-up...


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Why can't he say streetwear? *You* use the phrase!


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you saying not to use streetwear because it limits the market available for potential sales? I like the line. The website needs a little work but the line is something I would wear.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

Grape has streetwear as a description. I just don't like it being in the branding. Personal preference. 
The designs are cool, but 10Deep is huge in streetwear and one of their major logos is a weapon (brass knuckles) ... 
So to be "6Deep streetwear" and having a different weapon (gun) to me is like being "Timmy Cupcakes Streetwear" and having a different baked good, compared to Johnny Cupcakes. 

Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

That makes sense... You wouldn't want to use a slogan or name that was too similar to an establish big name brand, right? It would make you look like a copycat.


----------



## Robertino (Mar 9, 2011)

peightal said:


> I believe Ugmonk designed his website himself. He uses Big Cartel for the shopping cart I think but if you go with a custum theme I believe you need to get someone to host it for you.


Any idea how mush it will cost to design such site and use shopping cart?


----------



## fevah (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi All.
Sixdeep is my site. well a friend and i are running it. I only heard about 10deep after we had started (poor research perhaps). Given that we are based in New Zealand its probably not that big a deal as we arent looking at world domination just yet.

I appreciate the about us probably isnt that good. Im not great at writing about myself so might look at getting someone better to give me some tips. Happy if anyone has suggestions.

To get back on track yes the site is bigcartel. We have another host to host the custom CSS and various images. Fair enough if people dont like it. Im no web designer so it took me a while to get it to that point and we are happy with it for now. It will get refined as we go along.


----------



## tshirtguysteve (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm looking to build my own website, very little experience
looking for a web building site, who would you recommend


----------



## mstehowuer (Mar 11, 2008)

Quese said:


> hello im looking for someone to build a clothing site something similar to this Six Deep Streetwear — Products
> simple and direct. please let me know what the price would be. I dont have pictures yet but i do have my domain name purchased.


I am in the process of building an ecommerce site for my wife business and spent the last month testing ecommerce sites. I have consultant on ecommerce sites for over 5 years. I have not written a review of them yet but when it comes to apparel one of them is standing out for me. I would be happy to talk with you about my findings. 

Matt Stehouwer
Ecommerce Consultant.


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

Volusion is great...any questions they are available 24/7...I don't know about you but I LOVE THAT!


----------

